# Larger than average B-17 flying scale model aircraft



## MiTasol (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow!!!!
Brian

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 29, 2021)

I REALLY like this guy!


----------



## CHAD VEICH (Apr 1, 2021)

This is not a model aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 1, 2021)

Depends on your definition.
It is not full scale and it is very closely modeled off the original so it definitely fits the definition of a flying scale model. It is just not control line or remote control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## eljefe (Apr 2, 2021)

Sadly, Mr. Bally left us last summer at the age of 79. At least he had 4 years to enjoy his wonderful creation; the capstone to a life spent woodworking and flying planes (he held an instructor rating). Won the Lindy award in 2018 from the EAA for the B-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry that he died, but I gotta say that took guts. I've joked along with another person about the idea of creating a bunch of 1/24 or 1/32 scale navy fighters on a 1/24 or 1/32 scale USS Enterprise (CVN-65) and we both laughed and laughed at the idea of having a 35-50 foot model ship with all those planes on it, but this guy actually built to a much larger scale and actually succeeded in doing what we joked about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2021)

Very cool!

Shame to hear he passed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2021)

Fricken awesome!


----------

